# SNES Backup units.



## TrolleyDave (Apr 27, 2008)

If anyone's interested Rob Webb has some SNES backup units in stock.  Just in case anyone's been after one or wants to play the real thing instead of emulating it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Rob Webb?

Why do I know that name?

How much does he want for one?

EDIT : Found him


----------



## zannyuk (Apr 27, 2008)

I think he means this place.

http://home.clara.net/robwebb/shop/

EDIT both of us at 11.44 lol.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 28, 2008)

Which product is it please?


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish someone could make a snes flash card that ran off of sd.  I bet there wuld be a hugh market for them now


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link. That site is definitely worth an honorable mention and is a great little reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might make a price guide for the rates in USD, CAD, and maybe Yen...hmm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Rob Webb?
> 
> Why do I know that name?
> 
> ...



I don't think there would.  Most people are pretty happy emulating the SNES so wouldn't actually fork out for the means to play them on the real machine.  It's really only people that are either proper retro-heads or are just incredibly used to the real thing that would want them.  Plus backup units look mean when plugged into the SNES, a SD based cart wouldn't look half as cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly though folks, if you like playing SNES via emulation then you really should pick up a real machine and a unit - you've only got to look at Super Mario World running on an emulator and a real machine to see that emulation is an approximaton.  The colours are't quite perfect, some of the graphical effects aren't quite right, in some cases even the  timings are different.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

The new handhelds coming out of China, especially those by JXD & GMP, are astonishing for SNES emulation ... you just have to make sure you get a model with shoulder buttons ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The new handhelds coming out of China, especially those by JXD & GMP, are astonishing for SNES emulation ... you just have to make sure you get a model with shoulder buttons ...



I've not had a chance to use them but heard they're pretty good.  Emulation is ok, it's just some games lose some of the graphic effects that made the SNES so cool.  It looks alot less cartoony and more PC-ish if you know what I mean.  If the handhelds keep that then it would rock.  Like SMW under emulation loses that marshmallowy feel to the backgrounds and the fore and backgrounds are the same level of depth under emulation whereas on the real machine the for and background look sepearate.  I think maybe I'm just too fussy!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like it, Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

The problem now is, too many nearly dead SNES's floating around the UK ... the retro thing was big about 5 years ago, do you remember? Every bastards was buying old consoles ... then, after the retro wave died down, they all flogged those consoles, to places like gamestation ...

And, as many of us know, gamestation don't do the most stringant tests lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like it, Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew I was fussy, but it must be worse than I thought.  I know what you mean about the retro rush a few years ago.  Stuff was going for ridiculous amounts of money.  I saw a Mario Kart go for 40 squids, now they're 15.  The most outrageous price though was a SF2:Turbo going in a retro shop for 25 quid, they're not even rare - hell it was a UK bundle for like 6 months.

I know what you mean about the tests.  I've seen sme proper nicotine coloured SNES' being sold.  Fair enough they were cheap but when that plastic yellows it's horrible!  It shows you how bad console design and engineering has gotten (well apart from the toaster NES and the PSX), all my old consoles still work a treat yet apart from the Gamecube every other modern console I've got has needed some work to keep it going.  The Dreamcast has a design fault with the power board and I've had to replace the drive on my Xbox twice.  As consoles became more popular the reliability has just got worse and worse.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

There's a geezer in Manchester, who has a warehouse full of factory sealed, retro consoles, games & accessories .. everything minted, and shrink-wrapped ... his prices are reasonable, but you have to catch him just at the right time, cos it's his sideline, not his livelyhood ... he has about everything you can think of ...

I was in gamestation, about a year ago, and this guy was buying a SNES, with some games, and through the plastic wrap, I spotted something ... something bad ...

The pin inside the power socket was snapped off!

And they were selling it like that!

They obviously had never tested the damn thing ...


----------



## gblock247 (May 1, 2008)

Which one would you recommend? One that is easy to use and has max compatability(especially with games like Mario RPG, etc)  Thanks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> Which one would you recommend? One that is easy to use and has max compatability(especially with games like Mario RPG, etc)  Thanks.



No copiers will run Mario RPG because it uses an FX chip, sorry mate.  The one I'd always recommend is the SuperUFO 8 if you don't mind using floppies, or a Wildcard if you want to use the Parrallel port to transfer games to it.  I'd recommend any beginner to stay away from the GameDoctor/Professor SF series as it uses a proprietry format and any games you grab will have to converted using UCON.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I wish someone could make a snes flash card that ran off of sd.  I bet there wuld be a hugh market for them now


I found a NES copier that I was about to buy 
http://www.retrousb.com/index.php?productID=133
Till I read that it doesn't work with the Generation Nex system


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Sep 6, 2008)

is there any american sites (or maybe even a canadian site) that sells backup units???


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hate to support the bumping of such an old topic, but I'm also kind of interested. Anyone know of any other site that sells any sort of SNES copiers or backup units? Aside from Rob Webb's place, the only one I've seen is the one Science is/was selling.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Sep 29, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Hate to support the bumping of such an old topic, but I'm also kind of interested. Anyone know of any other site that sells any sort of SNES copiers or backup units? Aside from Rob Webb's place, the only one I've seen is the one Science is/was selling.



www.tototek.com got game doctor sf7s and the site is in USD


----------

